# back carry a toddler in the mamajacket??



## jennmiller (Jun 28, 2005)

I've returned a couple of BW ponchos because they just don't keep us warm enough. So, I'm trying to decide between the Kindercoat and the MamaJacket. From the wearing instructions on the site, the kindercoat looks really easy to put on & also very functional. BUT...it's not terribly pretty and the mamajacket is. So, anybody have any experience putting a toddler in a back carry into one of these things? Is this something I can do in a parking lot with no assistance?

TIA
Here's some info on my DD, if it helps: She's 24 mos, 34in, and 34lbs.


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

I have the Mamajacket. It's a very lightweight coat so I'm not sure how warm it will be. I think the Suse's Kindercoat looks warmer, but I'm not sure since I've never had one. If there is wind, the Mamajacket doesn't really offer wind protection.

For me, my DS is 28 months. I'm also short so his head is pretty high up when he's on my back. I usually just slide the opening over his head while he's on my back and put my arms in the sleeves.


----------



## jennmiller (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks! I think I'm going to get a kindercoat now and a mamajacket for baby #2. I can't seem to find them anywhere. Anyone know who has kindercoats in stock right now??


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

You could always try to put out an ISO. What size do you need? There are some for sale on http://www.thebabywearer.com I think some are the older style and some are the newer style, but I don't know exactly what the differences are.


----------



## jennmiller (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry I'm a newbie. What's an ISO?


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

I ***LOVE*** my Mamajacket. I wear my 26-pound daughter in a back-carry Ergo (or sometimes a KKAFP in a frontish hip carry) all the time, and while the silhouette gets a little odd with two little legs kicking under there, it's cozy and warm and soft, and still stylin'. Without the babe in it it looks like a normal coat, but again, you know, _stylin'_.

It's not a super-thick coat, but I actually prefer that, since we get pretty toasty underneath. With a few layers we have worn it out in subfreezing weather.

BUT now I see you've decided to go with the kindercoat -- still I'm a-postin', for the next person who goes searching!


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

ISO is posting an In Search Of for the Suse's Kindercoat. Moms will respond with what they have to sell.

I do agree with the PP that the Mamajacket does seem like a stylish coat which is why I went for that one. I live in the Bay Area, CA so the winters are very mild. If the OP wasn't warm enough in the lighter ponchos, I'm not sure the mamajacket will be warm enough for her.

Here's a pic of us from the previous winter in our Mamajacket. http://tinyurl.com/3bz637


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I have been back carrying my almost 2 year old in the Mamajacket and I love the coat. Its so much nicer looking and I actually like wearing it.

I did have a Kindercoat but disliked the bulkiness and all the drawstrings. Also, I have to say, I have heard there have been faulty zippers, snaps coming off- honestly, it doesn't seem like its going to be that long lasting.


----------

